# [X] gnome && kde ¿es posible? (abierto)

## gks595

Hola a todos. La consulta que quisiera exponer es la siguiente. Soy nuevo en el mundo gentoo, tengo instalado Gentoo con gnome, openoffice y algunas aplicaciones qt, ya que la impresora, una hp, controlada por el programa hplip, me pide qt4 al instalarlo. Instale layman, carge el overlay de gnome y kde (el de gnome no lo he usado) pero no puedo instalar este escritorio. Pueden convivir gnome y kde en Gentoo??? En ubuntu tenia a los dos, aunque usaba gnome. Intente seguir las instrucciones de http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml aunque hay cosas que no comprendo, creo que pueden ser errores, como por ejemplo donde pone 

Code Listing 2.5: Creating symlink of the kde-4.4.keywords file

# cd /etc/portage/package.keywords

# ln -s /path/to/overlay/kde/Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.4.keywords .

da error al ejecutar lo primero, ya que package.keywords es un archivo...........

¿Alguien me puede decir que archivos he de copiar o enlazar del overlay kde para poder instalarlo, o hay que decidirse solo por un entorno grafico? El caso es que me gustaria probar KDE, a ver que tal va.... Bueno, si alguien se le ha dado el caso y me echa un cable, lo agradeceria.

El ordenador que tengo es amd64, por si este fuese el problema. Gracias

----------

## opotonil

Pues nunca he probado a instalar Gnome y Kde en Gentoo, me gusta Kde, pero no tiene porque haber ningun problema. Lo que no entiendo es para que te metes en lios de overlays cuando Kde-4 ya esta desde hace tiempo en Portage (http://www.gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kdebase-meta).

Salu2.

----------

## gks595

Ya se que esta, pero enmascarado!!!! con ~amd64, por eso lo intente con overlay..... ¿que hay que hacer para instalarlo? desenmascaro un paquete y zas!!! me aparece otro enmascarado..... no se acaba

----------

## pelelademadera

http://gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde4.3.3-r1 esta en arbol estable..

saludos

----------

